

How to attack big incumbents and win - benworthen
http://www.sequoiacap.com/grove/posts/capp/how-to-attack-big-incumbents-and-win

======
pitchups
Great advice overall - but this sums it up best: -"When you can deliver more
value for less money—and do it in a scalable way—you know you have a better
product/market fit than companies that have come before you."-

